# Sophy softly mithering...



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Mithering! Had to look it up, even though I got the context.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Haha I know that look so well! Rory is very funny when I wash his favourite toy - checks on it in the washing machine, then stares at it out on the line or in the dryer til it’s safely back in his paws!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Peace returned quite soon, thank heavens! I tumble dried it for speed, and she followed me anxiously till it was shaken out, folded, and thrown over the dog beds. It is a big, thick fleece blanket I bought from John Lewis to wrap myself up in during a very cold winter a few years ago. The first day Sophy curled up on a small corner that fell on the floor. The second day her corner had got bigger. Within a week I was lucky to get any of it, and it somehow became hers, shared rather grudgingly with the other animals if I insist.


----------

